# la harina / el harina



## djeneba

Estamos traduciendo algunas recetas de repostería del inglés de EU al español mexicano y aquí en la oficina entramos en un debate - queda claro que harina es feminina, pero... ¿se utiliza el artículo "la" o "el" (¿por el sonido de vocal al inicio de la palabra?).

¿Alguien nos puede orientar?

¡Gracias!


----------



## SmallJosie

La harina.


----------



## Lourdes Luna

djeneba said:


> Estamos traduciendo algunas recetas de repostería del inglés de EU al español mexicano y aquí en la oficina entramos en un debate - queda claro que harina es feminina, pero... ¿se utiliza el artículo "la" o "el" (¿por el sonido de vocal al inicio de la palabra?).
> 
> ¿Alguien nos puede orientar?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
Hola!!!

Yo tengo por costumbre decir LA HARINA... 

Saludos


----------



## ANNY06

Hola! 

Efectivamente harina es de género femenino por lo tanto se dice LA HARINA  (diferente a ALMA que es femenino pero por llevar el acento en la primera sílaba, se dice EL ALMA; en cambio el acento de HARINA no es en la primera sílaba sino en la segunda, luego lo correcto es LA HARINA)


----------



## Big Papi

De acuerdo con Anny en cuanto a la explicación.  Muy bien explicado.

Saludos.
BP


----------



## Lourdes Luna

ANNY06 said:


> Hola!
> 
> Efectivamente harina es de género femenino por lo tanto se dice LA HARINA (diferente a ALMA que es femenino pero por llevar el acento en la primera sílaba, se dice EL ALMA; en cambio el acento de HARINA no es en la primera sílaba sino en la segunda, luego lo correcto es LA HARINA)


 
Gracias por explicarlo gramaticalmente!!!


----------



## djeneba

¡Muchas gracias por la explicación tan clara!


----------



## carmenglo2004

Yo también estoy sergura de que la forma correcta es "la harina", aunque existen exepciones como por ejemcplo "el agua".  Suerte.


----------



## Claudia Marciani

*Quisiera citar textualmente lo que encontré para evitar errores.*
*PROSODIA: **Los nombres que comienzan por A o por HA llevan el artículo determinado y el indeterminado en masculino,  para evitar la cacofonía del  lenguaje, aunque sean palabras consideradas del género femenino.* *Ejemplos: el águila, un águila; el hacha, un hacha; **el alma, un alma; el agua, un agua;** el hampa, un hampa; el hada, un hada;** el aula, un aula; el arpa, un arpa; **el acta, un acta; el ánfora, un ánfora;** el alza, un alza; el alba, un alba.*
*Cacofonía es el término clave, se evita con el artículo definido plural, ejemplo: las almas, las alzas, las actas, las ánforas.*
*Siendo un tema visto hace tanto, me quedó la duda y ahora lo agrego para quien lo pudiera necesitar.*
*Saludos.*
*Marciani*


----------



## Mariarayen

Carmen el agua no es excepción, es regla porque la a es acentuada. Como dijo Anny  llevan "el" los sustantivos femeninos comenzados por a o ha acentuada


----------



## pontchartrain

Creo que Claudia Marciani tiene la explicación mas correcta. Es la regla que me acuerdo de mis clases de español.


----------



## wwv

Claudia Marciani said:


> *Quisiera citar textualmente lo que encontré para evitar errores.*
> *PROSODIA: **Los nombres que comienzan por A o por HA llevan el artículo determinado y el indeterminado en masculino, para evitar la cacofonía del lenguaje, aunque sean palabras consideradas del género femenino.* *Ejemplos: el águila, un águila; el hacha, un hacha; **el alma, un alma; el agua, un agua;** el hampa, un hampa; el hada, un hada;** el aula, un aula; el arpa, un arpa; **el acta, un acta; el ánfora, un ánfora;** el alza, un alza; el alba, un alba.*
> *Cacofonía es el término clave, se evita con el artículo definido plural, ejemplo: las almas, las alzas, las actas, las ánforas.*
> *Siendo un tema visto hace tanto, me quedó la duda y ahora lo agrego para quien lo pudiera necesitar.*
> *Saludos.*
> *Marciani*


 
On numerous occasions I have seen "una acta" used by native speakers(although I don't recall ever seeing "la acta"). Is "acta" a special case which allows either gender, or is the rule cited above applied more strictly with definite articles than with indefinite articles? Or is there a difference in meaning between "un acta" and "una acta", something comparable to "la mañana" and "el mañana"?


----------



## mhp

wwv said:


> On numerous occasions I have seen "una acta" used by native speakers(although I don't recall ever seeing "la acta"). Is "acta" a special case which allows either gender, or is the rule cited above applied more strictly with definite articles than with indefinite articles? Or is there a difference in meaning between "un acta" and "una acta", something comparable to "la mañana" and "el mañana"?



When a feminine word starts with a stressed A sound, it is obligatory to use EL. With uno, alguno, ninguno the forms used are almost always un, algún, and ningún. But it is considered correct to use the feminine forms with these. This applies to _acta _and any other such nouns. Other adjectives that modify such nouns must be in feminine form.


As always, there are exceptions: La árabe = la mujer árabe.


----------



## Lourdes Luna

wwv said:


> On numerous occasions I have seen "una acta" used by native speakers(although I don't recall ever seeing "la acta"). Is "acta" a special case which allows either gender, or is the rule cited above applied more strictly with definite articles than with indefinite articles? Or is there a difference in meaning between "un acta" and "una acta", something comparable to "la mañana" and "el mañana"?


 
Hello,

"La mañana" and "El mañana" have different meanings...
LA MAÑANA meaning at the morning and
EL MAÑANA refers at the future, it is more metaphoric

Examples:
Nos vemos el Domingo en LA mañana "see you on sunday morning"
EL mañana nunca muere "tomorrow never dies"

I hope it helps you.
Lulu


----------



## anochecer

The same rule applies for the word "hada" -- right?  I've often wondered about this in terms of referring to a female being (even an imagined one) using "el".  Even if one is talking about a female (fairy), it would still be "el hada" ???  It seems somehow stranger to me when using "el" here, more than for the other examples above.  So, with "hada" would it always be "el hada" "un hada" "algún hada" etc as mentioned above, even when referring to a female?


----------



## bombillaazul

Según la RAE, Real Academia de la Lengua Española. Es *La harina.*


----------



## aceituna

anochecer said:


> The same rule applies for the word "hada" -- right? I've often wondered about this in terms of referring to a female being (even an imagined one) using "el". Even if one is talking about a female (fairy), it would still be "el hada" ??? It seems somehow stranger to me when using "el" here, more than for the other examples above. So, with "hada" would it always be "el hada" "un hada" "algún hada" etc as mentioned above, even when referring to a female?


 
Yes, even with hada you have to use el... el hada buena, el hada madrina... "la hada" sounds awful... unless you insert an adjective in between: la pequeña hada   

Ciao!
Inés


----------



## El Sonámbulo

Because many native speakers of Spanish/Castellano do something sometime called "linking" it is generally custom to use the opposite article so that one doesn't link the article and the noun. 

For example:

el agua
el alma
...etc

Therefore I'd use "el" harina so that it is evident that there is an article there because when one pronounces "la harina" rather quickly, it doesn't even sound like the "la" is even there.


----------



## mhp

El Sonámbulo said:


> Because many native speakers of Spanish/Castellano do something sometime called "linking" it is generally custom to use the opposite article so that one doesn't link the article and the noun.
> 
> For example:
> 
> el agua
> el alma
> ...etc
> 
> Therefore I'd use "el"  harina so that it is evident that there is an article there because when one pronounces "la harina" rather quickly, it doesn't even sound like the "la" is even there.



Please read the previous posts. Harina does not start with a stressed A sound. It is "La harina" because the stressed vowel is 'i'.


----------



## raulondon

Lourdes Luna said:


> Hello,
> 
> "La mañana" and "El mañana" have different meanings...
> LA MAÑANA meaning at the morning and
> EL MAÑANA refers at the future, it is more metaphoric
> 
> Examples:
> Nos vemos el Domingo en LA mañana "see you on sunday morning"
> EL mañana nunca muere "tomorrow never dies"
> 
> I hope it helps you.
> Lulu


Hola, Déjame puntualizar sólo un pequeño detalle de la primera frase. Sería mejor que utlilizaras "por": Nos vemos el domingo por la mañana(en castellano, para los días de la semana no se escribe la primera letra en mayúscula)
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## djeneba

Hola.

En el caso de _por_ la mañana vs. _en_ la mañana, ¿no se tratará de diferencias regionales? Por lo visto, la primera se utiliza en España y la segunda en México.

Saludos.


----------



## GeraldLT

Mmm no sé si se refiere únicamente a las palabras de género femenino que empiecen por a/ha acentuada ya que se dice "el azúcar" y en azúcar la sílaba acentuada es la segunda :S

yo creo que es El Harina, así seguiría las leyes gramaticales normales, ya que no lo he conseguido como una excepción a la regla


----------



## Agró

GeraldLT said:


> Mmm no sé si se refiere únicamente a las palabras de género femenino que empiecen por a/ha acentuada ya que se dice "el azúcar" y en azúcar la sílaba acentuada es la segunda :S
> 
> yo creo que es El Harina, así seguiría las leyes gramaticales normales, ya que no lo he conseguido como una excepción a la regla



Observa que "azúcar" tiene ambos géneros (eso sí que es excepcional):

*azúcar**.*
 (Del ár. hisp. _assúkkar_, este del ár. clás. _sukkar_, este del gr. σάκχαρι, y este del pelvi _šakar_).
* 1.     * *amb*. Cuerpo sólido cristalizado, perteneciente al grupo químico de los hidratos de carbono, de color blanco en estado puro, soluble en el agua y en el alcohol y de sabor muy dulce. Se obtiene de la caña dulce, de la remolacha y de otros vegetales. Según su estado de pureza o refinación, se distinguen diversas clases.

En cuanto a "harina" (nombre femenino) su artículo es "la" (*la harina*). 

Un ejemplo anólogo:
*la* amiga (no *el* amiga).


----------



## GeraldLT

wow eso sí no lo sabía.. azúcar con dos géneros? bueno, sí, cuando es usado en términos químicos, se dicen los azúcares. Nunca lo había pensado

Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## luisiher

Estoy convencido que el articulo es femenino -  la harina


----------



## gothcraft

Siempre la tuve por el harina aunque fuera femenina. Estando en el mismo caso que el azúcar, que es femenina tambien.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Azúcar* es de _género ambiguo_, se puede usar en cualquiera de los dos géneros, *la harina* es _femenino_: _harina blanca, tamizada, cernida_. Usar *_el harina_ es un grave error, _analógico del *el*_ que se usa _en singular ante palabras que empiezan por /a/ tónica_: _el agua_, pero _las aguas_, _el águila_, pero _las águilas_. Este *el* _femenino_ (alomorfo de _la_) viene del femenino latino _illa_ (igual que _la_) en fonética sintáctica: _illa aqua > ill'aqua > il aqua > el agua_. El masculino _el_ viene del masculino latino _illu_.
De los casos de *el* femenino legítimo viene el _uso agramatical_ de *el* con palabras que empiezan con /a/ átona que debe llevar siempre *la*.


----------



## gothcraft

¿desde cuando existe el genero ambiguo en el castellano? :O


----------



## Suej

wwv said:


> On numerous occasions I have seen "una acta" used by native speakers(although I don't recall ever seeing "la acta"). Is "acta" a special case which allows either gender, or is the rule cited above applied more strictly with definite articles than with indefinite articles? Or is there a difference in meaning between "un acta" and "una acta", something comparable to "la mañana" and "el mañana"?



No, it is just a mistake


----------



## Suej

anochecer said:


> The same rule applies for the word "hada" -- right?  I've often wondered about this in terms of referring to a female being (even an imagined one) using "el".  Even if one is talking about a female (fairy), it would still be "el hada" ???  It seems somehow stranger to me when using "el" here, more than for the other examples above.  So, with "hada" would it always be "el hada" "un hada" "algún hada" etc as mentioned above, even when referring to a female?



You always have to say "el" (or any masculine article) but the adjective turns back to the fememine form. For instance "El hada madrina", "un águila calva", and so on  and so forth


----------



## Magnalp

mhp said:


> When a feminine word starts with a stressed A sound,  it is obligatory to use EL. With uno, alguno, ninguno the forms used are  almost always un, algún, and ningún. But it is considered correct to  use the feminine forms with these. This applies to _acta _and any other such nouns. Other adjectives that modify such nouns must be in feminine form.



_
Un acta.
Una acta._


----------



## Morena Garcia

*Saludos desde Suecia. 

Para seguir en el debate si es "la harina" o "el harina", os dejo lo siguiente. Creo que si esto no es válido, nada lo será. 

Espero que aclare dudas, si es que alguien aún las tiene. 

Morena.* 

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=el harina

*harina*. ‘Polvo que resulta de la molienda del trigo y de otras semillas’. Es voz femenina: _la harina,_ no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_el harina_.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005 
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## caitoxose

wwv said:


> On numerous occasions I have seen "una acta" used by native speakers(although I don't recall ever seeing "la acta"). Is "acta" a special case which allows either gender, or is the rule cited above applied more strictly with definite articles than with indefinite articles? Or is there a difference in meaning between "un acta" and "una acta", something comparable to "la mañana" and "el mañana"?


It's 'el acta' or 'un acta' as per rule above. As for your question regarding 'mañana', there are differences: 'la mañana' refers to morning, any morning, whereas 'el mañana' refers to a future time, what lies ahead. Same as in the expression 'el día de mañana' which would translate as 'a future day' or 'a (non-specific) future time'.


----------



## lebrato

caitoxose said:


> It's 'el acta' or 'un acta' as per rule above. As for your question regarding 'mañana', there are differences: 'la mañana' refers to morning, any morning, whereas 'el mañana' refers to a future time, what lies ahead. Same as in the expression 'el día de mañana' which would translate as 'a future day' or 'a (non-specific) future time'.



Yes, but: "Las actas".  isn't it?


----------



## Cenzontle

wwv asked


> or is the rule cited above applied more strictly with definite articles than with indefinite articles?


Answer: Yes.
I looked in Davies's _Corpus del Español_ for "el alma", "la alma", "un alma", and "una alma".
I was surprised to find 453 instances of "la alma" (or "la Alma"), but these constituted only 3%, against the 97% of "el alma".
Meanwhile, with the indefinite article, "una alma" accounts for 13%, vs. 87% for "un alma".
These figures are based only on "alma".  
With "ama de casa" you get 20 "el", 2 "la", 4 "un", 8 "una".  Maybe the latter numbers are too small to be significant.
There is one "el harina" (18th century) vs. 206 "la harina".
Go back to the 13th and 14th centuries, and you'll find "el armada", "el  ayuda", "el alegria", etc. more frequent than the use with "la".


----------



## caitoxose

'Las actas' or 'unas actas' are both correct (determined and undetermined plural articles). So: 'el acta/las actas, un acta/unas actas'. Clear?


----------



## WizardDani

El Sonámbulo said:


> Because many native speakers of Spanish/Castellano do something sometime called "linking" it is generally custom to use the opposite article so that one doesn't link the article and the noun.
> 
> For example:
> 
> el agua
> el alma
> ...etc
> 
> Therefore I'd use "el" harina so that it is evident that there is an article there because when one pronounces "la harina" rather quickly, it doesn't even sound like the "la" is even there.


 I'm sorry but if you were to say such thing to a native speaker that would simply sound awful. There is no need whatsoever to make evident that there is an article since any Spanish speaker already knows there is one even though it is barely pronounced. In any case and should you want to make that clear, you could pronounce a long "A": [laarína] instead of the most common way to say it: [larína].


----------



## k-in-sc

Glad this is cleared up once and for all, after only six years


----------



## Aviador

Suej said:


> You always have to say "el" (or any masculine article) but the adjective turns back to the fememine form. For instance "El hada madrina", "un águila calva", and so on  and so forth


This is not really correct. There is absolutely no single case of masculine articles determining feminine nouns in Spanish. Articles used in conjunction with feminine nouns must also be feminine, always. The rule of mandatory gender agreement has no exceptions. None at all.
The article _el_ used with nouns beginning by stressed /a/ is *feminine*, *not masculine*. It could not be otherwise. This article stems from the Latin feminine demonstrative particle _illa_ that in Spanish evolved into _ella_ and later _el_ when placed before feminine nouns beginning by stressed /a/. The fact that it has the same spelling as the masculine _el_ may confuse some speakers.


----------



## k-in-sc

So you're saying "el" (m.) and "el" (f.) are actually two different words spelled exactly the same?


----------



## Aviador

k-in-sc said:


> So you're saying "el" (m.) and "el" (f.) are actually two different words spelled exactly the same?


Yes. There is a masculine _el_ and a feminine _el_.

These are abstracts from the extensive explanation of the RAE about this:


> […] El artículo femenino _la_ toma obligatoriamente la forma _el_ cuando se antepone a sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica […]
> 
> […] Aunque esta forma es idéntica a la del artículo masculino, en realidad  se trata, en estos casos, de una variante formal del artículo femenino […]
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


​


----------

